# Bra trouble



## MissMissy (Feb 11, 2007)

Not sure if this is where to post this. But i am 19 and feel my boobs are saggy more then a normal 19 year old. i have c cups./ i think lol. I have always worn sports bras. I have tried to wear a real bra, but i am really picky like i cannot stand a crease in the cup .. it rubs against my nipple and drives me crazy. and my boobs always pop out when i bend over and stuff. I think the underwire would prob be the best, for pushing them up but the last one i got the wire poked my under arm... what do you suggest. have any of you had this problem .. where can i get a good bra. please and thank you


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 11, 2007)

If your underwire bra poked your underarm you have the wrong bra size...i think you should go and get fitted for a bra by a professional...it makes all the difference!!!

A whopping 80 percent of women wear the wrong bra size, estimates Tracy M. Pfeifer, M.D., a board-certified plastic surgeon in New York City. "Most women mistakenly believe they're a size they're not," she says. "Over time, this can cause big problems, and the larger the breasts, the bigger the concerns." Besides being uncomfortable, ill-fitting bras can contribute to chronic headaches, back pain, tingling in the arms, restricted breathing, abrasions, rashes and breast pain, especially during exercise. Here are five signs that the bra you're wearing isn't your size, and tips for a better fit:

1. Spillage If your breasts spill over the top or sides of your bra, increase the band and/or cup size.

2. Puckering If cups wrinkle or pucker, choose a smaller size.

3. Riding up A bra should fit snugly. If it creeps up in the back, trade it in for one with a tighter band.

4. Jutting The underwire isn't flush against your rib cage; it should be.

5. Grooves If straps dig into your flesh, try a style with wider straps or a different cup size -- either bigger or smaller.

The best way to ensure a perfect fit is to go to a specialty bra shop. Or get someone else to measure you. Liz Smith, director of retail services for Wacoal America, provides these instructions: To determine band size, measure around the rib cage, just below your breasts. Then add 4 inches if the measurement is even and 5 if the measurement is odd. To determine cup size, measure around the fullest part of the breasts(over the nipples). Deduct the rib-cage measurement from this figure. A 1-inch difference between the measurements equals an A cup, 2 inches a B and so on.


----------



## LilDee (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks for posting that sarah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah sounds like you are definately wearing the wrong size..

make sure your band is giving you enough support.. it should fit tight on the loosest or middle hooks.. that way your bra will last longer and you can go one hook tighter as the fabric stretches from wearing..

don't rely on your shoulder straps for the support..

Try going up a cupsize too..

There's lots of seamless t-shirt bras out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

plain ones and cute ones!

i agree about getting fitted at a boutique

(trust me, we see lots of bras and boobs, there's nothing to be embarrassed about..)

Every bra fits different too.. so never by a bra without trying it on first..

for example i now fit into a 30E in most bras, but in Change i'm a 30F and in Chantelle i'm a 32E (chantelle fits small around)..

just wanted to add:

refit yourself every 6 months or so.. our bodies change more often than you'd think..

the most important thing to ensure about your bra is that it fits perfect..


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys.. i never new about the headaches and stuff. That was really helpful its 4:00am here lol so i will try and measure myself, and hopfully get time to go to victoria secreat, it think they do bra sizing. Thanks a bunch. you really helped me alot:laughing:


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah they do it at Victorias secret...hope it all work out for you!


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 11, 2007)

I went in for measurements at Fashion bug. The girl told me I wore a 42-44 D. I bought a lot of their bras and hated it!!! Either the straps don't stay up on them and i'm walking around pulling them up, my boobs are laying on my stomach, or their spilling out over the top of it. I had always wore a 38 DD but the wire poked my underarm so I wanted a good fit. Well I'm back to a 38 DD and have a lot of bras that were very pricey and don't fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a B when I met my husband but I had kids early and they went from B to what they are now, and SAG like Crazy. I am always saying I just need steel rods to hold them up where they belong. During my 2 pregnancies I gained a lot of weight and have never lost it. I went from 120 lbs. pre pregnancy to 215. Anyways, I hope you find a good bra...Hopefully I will be able to find some good ones. Anyone know of a good brand for larger women?


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 11, 2007)

Good brands for larger sizes....Freya, Primadonna, Fantasie, Panache.


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Victorias Secret has all cotton bras that are very comfortable to wear. I was fitted there and was wearing too small of a size.


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll have to check that out. Online of course.......Love the small town living....LOL!! I hope to make a trip there and see about getting measured! It's about 1hr. 30min. but may be worth it! Do those bras work well for larger people? I'm also going to check out the others. Are they online?


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 11, 2007)

check out Bravissimo | Lingerie, Swimwear and Clothing for big boobed women


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 11, 2007)

my mom always shops at victorias secret though there bras might be expenisive i might need to save up lol


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 11, 2007)

I wear a lot of the t-shirt bras from VS, granted I am only a 36 B, but they are so comfortable. There are some that are not expensive. I actually measured myself at home with a tape measure, b/c I dont want someone else to do it, lol. There are a bunch of websites that tell you what size you are by your measurements.


----------



## lindas (Feb 11, 2007)

i agree! there are certain ones from vs i think are a gift from god!...such as the secret embrace collection, these are the most comfortable bras i have ever tried, when you are wearing them you feel like your not wearing a bra at all, its seamless and one piece and they do come in larger sizes! These bras are worth the money! i will never wear anything else


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 11, 2007)

hmm well i was woundering if post my mearsure ment if you guys will help me. because it all seems alittle confusing to me lol.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 12, 2007)

Determining Your Breast Size


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 12, 2007)

I think most department stores like JC Penny's, Dillard's, etc. now have professional bra fittings, in addition to places like Victoria Secret's and lingerie shops. I think it would be easiest just to have someone do it for you than try to guess yourself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for recommending a good bra, well, that varies greatly depending on the person! It just depends on what bra fits YOU the best, plus what style you want (underwire, molded cup, soft cup, padded, demi, full coverage, etc, etc) ... there are a ton of possibilities -- even after you know your size, you'll probably still want to try a lot of different bras in that size until you find one that's the best! Just like trying to find jeans or a swimsuit, just because a bra in your size doesn't necessarily mean it will fit perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 12, 2007)

swim suit dont get me started lol. i always have to go get the ones where you can pick a size for the top and bottem. i cant just go get a set like at the debb department cuz one of them wont fit.. sucks


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 19, 2007)

went a got fitted yesterday. I have deffently been wearing the wrong bra guess i underestamited myself. lol I came out to be a 34D i have been wear B to maybe a c!! I found the perfect bra its a little pricey so im gunna wait to get my income tax to get it. no wounder my boobs seem saggy they have no support lol!


----------



## ms_sunlight (Feb 19, 2007)

Woo-hoo, the right bra size! Can I ask you, do you try on bras when you buy them? I always try to if I have the time, especially if I'm trying a range I haven't bought before.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 21, 2007)

You mean people actually buy bras WITHOUT trying them on? :icon_eek: I've always thought bras were like jeans -- even if you know your size, they all fit different so you have to try them on! Or at least that's been my experience, i've noticed a large difference in the way a single size fits across different styles and brands!

Missy -- glad you found your size! You know, every makeover TV show I've seen that included a bra fitting, the girls ALWAYS went up in cup size and down in band size, and they always looked soooo much better because then they had the proper support!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 21, 2007)

In Oz there are a few 'bra' specialty stores, as well as the big department stores that do fittings. I'd just go and get fitted, then choose something that the girls in the store suggest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm seriously difficult to buy for, so I should know where to get good bras from - I'm technically an 8E, but they don't make that so I usually buy 10E. Absolutely a nightmare! the good thing is you can get reaaally cheap, crazy unusual bras in the sales for hardly any money! good luck with the hunt sister!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 21, 2007)

omg i almost thought i had posted this thread!!!

im 19 d cup boobs, and yeah mine are real saggy too....

i cant sleep without a sports bra on and i wear a sports bra for college etc and only have two 'normal' bras for dresses etc

i cant stand normal bras, there so uncomfortable, ive tried so many types and shapes..... ugh im so glad im not alone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 22, 2007)

If all your regular bras are uncomfortable, there's a good chance they're the wrong size .... have you ever been professionally fitted?


----------



## Nox (Feb 24, 2007)

Rwar! I hate bra shopping! I get bra fitted and everytime I hear something different.

I was told once that I was a 36 A, the next lady told me I was a 30 B, the next one said 32 A, blah blah blah. Lies! All of them. So I measured myself, and started making all my own bras. According to my measurements, I am a 34 A.


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, I have sloping shoulders and the one bra I've found that really works for me is the ipex. I just love it!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 25, 2007)

victoria secret helped me, told them how uncomfertable they were to me and told her everything she found the perfect bra. who new there was a comfertable bra lol


----------



## AnotherSunnyDay (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely get a fitting. I've heard it's better to go to a place like Nordstrom than Victoria's Secret but anywhere would be a good idea just to make sure you get the right size.. I need to do this too


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 25, 2007)

I was wearing the wrong bra size for years until I got fitted in Victoria's Secret. They were a godsend. My t-shirts/tops look better on me and I get more support.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

They have bras that are push ups with out underwire.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a question about bra's and am hoping someone can help me! I'm very saggy had 2 kids and am now wearing a 38 DD If I wear underwire the bra supports me very well, but the underwire digs into my side. If I wear one with no underwire i'm walking around with my boobs on my stomach. I went to a shop and was fitted for a bra and they said I was a 40-42D depends on their bra some was made bigger. Well I bought a bunch of them get them home and none fit, either they didn't support me or the straps kept falling off. I need help! I have learned to live with the underwire digging into me but I really don't like it. Sometimes the underwire comes out of the bra and the metal or plastic itself pokes me, then I take it out and sag city here I come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please give any advice!!!

Oh yeah and this has been happening since I had my daughter at 16......sagging at a young age!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 8, 2007)

go to a victorias secret that caries the intimasimi stuff from ittaly

i am also really picky,

i hate underwire, and seams and it has to be really smooth and balh blah blah

but these things are really comfy and pretty

i am also picky in that they cant have like any padding

and these things have barely any like just enough so everything is smooth but they dont make you look huge

the sizing runs diffrent,

but you can try them on there so its all good.

idk if you will like them, but for me they were a heaven sent when i couldnt wear a sports bra


----------



## LilDee (Mar 8, 2007)

The underwire shouldn't bug you if you're wearing the right size.. and if the new bras aren't supporting you it sounds to me like it might be too big around..

Do you have a specialty boutique were you live? I'd say go get fitted somewhere else.

You might be a 38F, or something different.

The underwire shouldn't poke into the breast tissue..

With the bra's you have now, mabey have the band taken in a bit, It should feel nice and snug atleast on the middle hook. Most of your support should come from the band, not from your shoulders.

hope this helps a little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 8, 2007)

No, there is nothing here. I live in a town with a dollar store, walmart and family dollar! It Sucks!!! We don't even have a Kmart! I had to travel to get fitted last time. The nearest Victoria Secret is about 2 hrs away. I really need to try to find somewhere to get a good fit and bra! I would pay thousands just to get a good Bra!! the 38 DD is actually quite tight around the waist because I wear a size 22/24 now. Before having my kids I was 120 and a 34 B! I just can't use them as a excuse forever!!! LOL


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Yep


----------

